# WEBSITE ISSUES ANYONE?



## stuart

Sorry for the capslock heading, but Dave can't get onto his own website. :lol: :lol: 

Please feel free to poke fun at him while he still can't get on and read your posts. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Anyway, in all seriousness we are both a little stumped on this one. There doesn't appear to be any reason why he shouldn't be able to access the site but none of his pc's can. If you know of anyone else who is having problems then can you let us know here please with a little info about the ISP they are with and the problems they are seeing, browser and operating system etc etc anything useful. Hopefully (it's a long shot) but this may help us work out what is wrong.

Many thanks!

Stuart


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi, Stuart

There have been a couple of posts from different members about very slow access via NTL. Maybe something to do with the Virgin takeover?

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Stuart
How do you know if you are on the new or old?
I know the old said old at the top is this still the case?
If so then I must be on the new one and have no problems
Bt Broadband
Internet Explorer 6

Hope this gives some help

Steve


----------



## artona

Hi

Might be a good point Gerald, I understand they are having big arguements and they have switched cable off in some areas.

How is Kay Stuart after her operation?


stew


----------



## stuart

Many thanks! Dave I believe is with that group.. he does get through sometimes but it is taking up to two minutes for the pages to load for him (if they actually do load!).

Thanks again....

Stuart


----------



## geraldandannie

Just thinking about it, wasn't at least one of those who couldn't get to the site at all before the switchover on Virgin? Wasn't Nuke looking into the firewall because of it?



artona said:


> How is Kay Stuart after her operation?


 8O :?: :?:

Gerald


----------



## nukeadmin

i am on finally but site access is all over the place for me atm

its taking minutes to see any pages !!

As the site seems to be zipping along for most people i dont think its the server.

Now i am on Telewest broadband (Now Virgin Media)

Anyone who uses the same isp who is accessing the site ok ?


----------



## tokkalosh

No problems here.

IE Explorer 6
Tiscali

There was a message on the 'Main page' saying, 'you are with the new server' but that has gone now so presume we are all on new?!?!?


----------



## geraldandannie

Hmmm >>> service status

Gerald


----------



## nukeadmin

ah but if you look at the main service status page Gerald
http://status2.virginmedia.com/vmstatus/summary.do?category=portal&app=status

Bristol issues with broadband, i believe i come under the umbrella of a Bristol exchange

The speed is steadily improving here, any other Telewest/NTL/Virgin Users getting back ok


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> There was a message on the 'Main page' saying, 'you are with the new server' but that has gone now so presume we are all on new?!?!?


Yes, it was just to identify the two servers during the point when they were both online at the same time, and just after the changeover. I presume Nuke has removed the message.

Like you, Tiscali for us is zipping along, even though we currently have 3 computers sharing the same connection. Mind you, it was zipping along on the old server anyway :roll:

Gerald


----------



## artona

Hi

Anyway glad to have you back on board Mr Nuke



stew


----------



## DABurleigh

Yup, first time I've been able to get on the site all evening. Then again, it was the same last night, too. I'm ntl cable. But it was a similar problem yesterday lunchtime from work ISDN from two other sites.

The blue background comes up quickly, then you wait, and you wait, and you decide to research things on Google and read the BBC website instead, which all zip along. Speed test is always better than 2000 down, 350 up.

Dave


----------



## stuart

Hi artona,

Have I met you before? (sorry if i have and can't remember!)

Kaye, is doing ok thanks for asking. The operation didn't go as smoothly as we would have liked but she is up and shuffling about, just still in a lot of pain.

Thanks for the info on the connections etc everyone. Running through some network tests at daves end and it looks like there may be a problem with one of the hops to the server (for anyone who's used traceroute before).

10ge-4-4.cat2.sov.lon.rapidswitch.com 

this hop seems to be spiking a lot in response times, ok one minute terrible the next.

Thanks again!

Stuart


----------



## BigWhiteBox

Hi

I am on NTL/Virgin. It was very slow until 22:10 now its seems to be back to normal speed. Other sites have been OK all evening.

I used the same laptop earlier today through the compnay network and it was ok. 

Hope this helps.

using IE7 & Win XP pro.


----------



## nukeadmin

yesterday was caused by the rogue backup scheduled job so thats an aside.

I just did a few tracerts to mhf and got some very interesting results with skip time delays of >300ms on some hops.

for those techies who want to play do the following command in a cmd prompt window

tracert www.motorhomefacts.com

check the hop delays, they should be low figures preferably <30ms or so, def not >300ms !!!


----------



## 97932

Hi all 
At last I have been able to log on it has took me over an hour to get Motorhome facts to load up. I am on NTL everyother web page has loaded up straight away only had trouble with motorhome facts. This afternoon motorhome facts loaded straight away but not so tonight.

Joan and Peter


----------



## artona

Hi Stuart

No not met before but Rhoni will put you into the picture. 

Sorry to hear it did not go smoothly but please do give her our best wishes.

stew


----------



## nukeadmin

site is almost back up to normal speed for me now, it is spiking all over the place but i am 99% sure now that its not my problem or the server but NTL/Telewest/Virgin or whoever they are nowadays !!!


----------



## stuart

many thanks stew, i'll pass it on. dave has explained now and all makes sense. 

Stuart


----------



## nukeadmin

site is flying my end now, page transitions are almost instantaneous, thank the lord, thought it was something wrong with my work


----------



## jobbie

Had 4 or 5 days when I just could not access your site at all. All other sites did, however,work. Got the ntl proxy server list and reconnected thru a different ntl proxy server IP. All is now ok . Does appear to be an NTL fault. Things are speeding up now.


----------



## sallytrafic

The only thing that seems slow is uploads for attachments I've checked my upload speed which seems normal. Plusnet Safari Mac 10.4. Page transitions faster than my latency!

Regards Frank


----------



## SidT

As I said on another post, I am with NTL on cable broadband, earlier it was taking minutes to change pages, now it seems to be ok. zipping along.
Cheers sid


----------



## 102098

absolutely flying along tonight - such an improvement!


----------



## Pusser

Try a proxy.. 62.254.32.22 8080 I'm on NTL and no probs for me at present. I am using this one in ireland.


----------



## GypsyRose

:roll: Nuke .. we really couldn't manage without you!! :lol: 
Everything great here ....I am using Firefox 2 and on Orange broadband.


----------



## ksebruce

Hi verrry slow last night but seems great this morning. I'm on NTL, XP MCE and all seems well this morning


----------



## badger

Nuke

I am on Telewest/Virgin and have no problems.(dont speak too soon)

You may be right regards the Bristol area, if you phone the virgin broadband help line there is usually a recorded message re areas that there are problems with.

Having said that, are you able access other sites OK?


----------



## Spacerunner

That's what i call POETIC JUSTICE.. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I could not get on site for three weeks and that had Nukie scratching his head too. In fact it was only when we went over to the new server that i was able to return from the dead!

I doubt very much if its got anything to do with Virgin media, more like a dodgy firewall at the server end.  
Now looking forward to 3 weeks subscription refund from MHF... :wink:


----------



## 94055

Dave
The links to websites in the specification database are not working, it comes up with an error message which I do not want to put on here.
I have tried more than one and at different times.

Steve


----------



## sallytrafic

Works for me

>HERE<

Regards frank


----------



## 94055

No Frank
Not the link to the specification database but the link in each page to the manufacturer website

Steve


----------



## Guest

nukeadmin said:


> site is almost back up to normal speed for me now, it is spiking all over the place but i am 99% sure now that its not my problem or the server but NTL/Telewest/Virgin or whoever they are nowadays !!!


It was OK earlier today but very slow on this visit.

I'm on NTL but, as before, no problems with any other sites.

Graham


----------



## artona

HI

Is it just my mum's pc that I am on or have the meets and rallies vanished from the front page


stew


----------



## Spacerunner

Seems to work faster on Firefox than Internet Explorer 7. Any one else noticed that?


----------



## Spacerunner

Stew,

I've found that if you start to scroll down before all the page has loaded, some sections, e.g. 'latest posts' have disappeared. Now i wait for 'done' to appear at bottom, left of screen.


----------



## Pollydoodle

I have been having trouble for several days. I can almost make a cup of tea in the time it takes a page to load. I dont have any problem with other web sites. Im Virgin broadband


----------



## Pollydoodle

I have been having trouble for several days. I can almost make a cup of tea in the time it takes a page to load. I dont have any problem with other web sites. Im Virgin broadband


----------



## 94055

artona said:


> HI
> 
> Is it just my mum's pc that I am on or have the meets and rallies vanished from the front page
> 
> stew


Stew

Works Ok on mine

Steve


----------



## 101392

Hi, had no probs yesterday, very slow to load this evening. Has anyone got any concrete news as to wether this is a Virgin problem or not? I am with Virgin and was one of the original 3 who could not access the site at all following changeover from NTL. Much the same story now, this is the only site I am having problems with!


Tina S


----------



## wakk44

It was OK earlier today but very slow on this visit.

I'm on NTL but, as before, no problems with any other sites.

Graham[/quote]

Ditto for me too.

I'm also on NTL/Virgin media or whatever it's called now,other websites are flying.Also had problems trying to edit a post 

Steve


----------



## 101075

On Telewest/Virgin Broadband Win Xp IE 7 (yes I know but it works for me)

Everything nice and quick, mind you I didn't have a problem before the change.

Just one little prob the Manufaturer web link from Vehicle spec don't work as mentioned a few posts before.

All in all nice job Mr Duke


----------



## 94055

Thaks Diablo
Could someone alert Nuke to this problem?

Steve


----------



## RobMD

I'm on NTL/Virgin cable and using Explorer 6. Yesterday was so slow I couln't access the site until the evening. It seemed pretty fast then, but today seems to have slowed down considerably.


----------



## 97993

Ntl !0 meg broadband, 10 to 15 mins trying to log on, blue page of death for mins on end, when main page finaly loads pages sometimes freez most times times very very long wait for page loading.
For the record all other sites even first vists grease lighting,
can only asume Nuke you are related to Murdock and Richard has took his ball and gone away
Keep it up you'll get there 
Offer:
Three consecutive quick days and Ill pay my subs, or is that the problem :lol:


----------



## nukeadmin

i am the same Geo, all sites ok bar MHF, but its not the site as far as i can tell, the server idling away, if i do network diagnostics its the same story as last night, i am getting loads of dodgy slow hops from my PC through NTL network before it finally gets to the MHF Server !!!


----------



## dennisandandrea

Hi Nuke, 

Last could could not log MHF at all got on to virgin and 3 hours later all working normal agian 
set proxy server to:- bstl-cache-4.server.ntli.net port 80 

MHF was the only site l could not log on.


All the best 

Dennis


----------



## Guest

nukeadmin said:


> i am the same Geo, all sites ok bar MHF, but its not the site as far as i can tell, the server idling away, if i do network diagnostics its the same story as last night, i am getting loads of dodgy slow hops from my PC through NTL network before it finally gets to the MHF Server !!!


I've just spent some time accessing various web sites in various countries. So as to avoid loading pages from the cache, I deliberately accessed some I haven't been to for months and some I've never been to - entries in the favourites list that came with this machine and previous ones that I've never got round to deleting. No problem with speed of access at all

As I mentioned previously, I'm using NTL - have been for years.

So, if the MHF server itself is working OK and the NTL network is, generally speaking, enabling rapid access to sites throughout the world, then I would suggest that the problem - and next area for investigation - might lie with the connection between the server and the rest of the Internet.

Graham


----------



## nukeadmin

another symptom is that the hosting company support pages present the same situation as mhf i.e. slow access / hung pages. So its definately looking more like a network issue. I have emailed them asking them to investigate


----------



## nukeadmin

all links page showing errors have been resolved


----------



## patnles

nukeadmin said:


> Now i am on Telewest broadband (Now Virgin Media)
> Anyone who uses the same isp who is accessing the site ok ?


Haven't had any problems last night or tonight. Using Telewest broadband and firefox.


----------



## olley

Campsite D/B Nuke, nothing happening in the campsite field when you enter a name, on the "Add a Campsite" screen

Olley


----------



## 97993

I was totaly blocked out from 6.30 ish this eavening till now.
Having just spent an Hr on the landline to Keith (kands) he talked me through the postings on the site issues post and read out Hobbyda,s suggestion re the proxy settings
I duly changed the setting to those recomended and as you can see here I am once again
Now i dont know how this change has made a difference but it has ,the connection is still slow by my PCs normal behaviour but at least im on does this info give anyone a clue to the problem ,I hope so
Regards Geo and Mentor KandS
where's theres a will there's a way
Dennis Iv'e clicked your thanks button Mate :wink:


----------



## 88927

I thought that we had got rid of this one for good Nuke :lol: :lol: Seems that you will need to try harder in future mate..... There are to many clever folk out there :lol: :lol: 
Welcome back Geo.... So nice to see you again :roll: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## Snelly

Grrr, I hate being a virgin! I much preferred NTL.

I've had problems for days... so bad at times I just give up! Im getting MHF withdrawals!

Same problem, any other site is fine apart from MHF.


----------



## sallytrafic

Now Snelly what have you and Geo done recently I know you've both got RVs.

Well that's the problem this site is obviously only capable of supporting so many RVs so its booting you out. Last in first out principle.

Every so often an RV owner goes off line for long enough to make MHF think that they have gone for good so it lets you in but its only temporary.

I could explain this in more techie language but I'd be wasting my time .......















 hee hee


Frank


----------



## 88870

Help! Been trying to get onto the site all night, this is the first time I have made it. Just keep getting the blue screen of frustration. 

Only got half of this topic showing too so I am hoping I am not duplicating a request here. But, can anyone let me know what is happening ... is the new server working or have we all been dumped in the ether?

Not sure if i'll make it back on to see a response so these may be my final works for a few days! 

Have a good Sunday all! It rained that much here in Peterborough last night that we had a moat round the van earlier! :lol: :lol:


----------



## SidT

Hi Shane I am not a virgin, I am with NTL cable, page regeneration is measured in minutes not millisceconds. Like others the other sites i subscribe to are as fast as normal.
Cheers Sid


----------



## sallytrafic

wurz said:


> Help! Been trying to get onto the site all night, this is the first time I have made it. Just keep getting the blue screen of frustration.
> 
> Only got half of this topic showing too so I am hoping I am not duplicating a request here. But, can anyone let me know what is happening ... is the new server working or have we all been dumped in the ether?
> 
> Not sure if i'll make it back on to see a response so these may be my final works for a few days!
> 
> Have a good Sunday all! It rained that much here in Peterborough last night that we had a moat round the van earlier! :lol: :lol:


No for most of us the new server is lightning fast

Frank


----------



## 88870

Thanks for that Frank .. glad to know that most of you are having fun! :lol: 

I seem to be able to get on now, although it is very very slow. Perhaps some people have left and gone to bed so there is more room for those of us accessing from the middle of a field - not on broadband! I do have a HSDPA 3G USB modem though so it shouldn't be this slow. All the other websites seem fine.

I'll see how it goes!


----------



## nukeadmin

> Hi Shane I am not a virgin, I am with NTL cable


one and the same now Sid



> Help! Been trying to get onto the site all night, this is the first time I have made it


Are you using NTL / Virgin ? what isp do you use to connect Leigh ?


----------



## LeoK

Dave, 

Many congratulations on the smooth change of servers .

There could (should) be a record in there somewhere ! 

I have a remaining problem which I thought had been fixed . 

I no longer receive email notifications when there are new posts to topics which I am watching. 

I have checked that I have "Always notify me of replies:" set to Yes. 

Using Plus.Net, which is well away from NTL et al. 

Request advice.


----------



## Snelly

This morning MHF is totally different, super speedy.


----------



## 88870

nukeadmin said:


> Hi Shane I am not a virgin, I am with NTL cable
> 
> 
> 
> one and the same now Sid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help! Been trying to get onto the site all night, this is the first time I have made it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you using NTL / Virgin ? what isp do you use to connect Leigh ?
Click to expand...

Hi Dave, I use Vodaphone Mobile Connect via a HSDPA 3G USB modem. It'll work at 1.8mbps (which is the max speed the Voda mobile network is capable of at present).

No NTL's or Virgins in sight - they had issues running cable to the van!! :lol: :lol:

Does this help?

EDIT: This morning I have had blue screen a couple of times but when the pages actually do manage to load, they are flippin quick! I hope this means its getting better and I have had a glimpse of what everyone else is enjoying


----------



## ksebruce

Very strange...site superfast during the day but on evenings painfully slow. 2 mins to load a page sometimes will not load at all. can't see it being NTL as it would be slow all the time?

Update 1241 today....Painfully slow took me 25mins to get here from main page?????

getting worse and worse. This is the only website I'm having trouble with. Hope this is just teething problems or I'll have to give up on the forum. All problems since new website up and running. A great pity as old site was great for me. Still struggling to understand why an odd time its superfast then down to snail pace it's worse than dial up


----------



## 88781

Still having long load up times and 'hanging' between pages, having to use the refresh button most time to reload the pages Firefox Browser, Virgin media ISP

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh

Dave,

Welcome to Branson's world! :-(

I'm trying a proxy server but haven't made up my mind whether it is consistently better. Accessing MHF and similar forums on that host (labradorforums) is certainly nothing like the near instant response of other sites. Logic tells me it is something near that host affecting mainly Virgin Media customers.

Dave


----------



## hannah29

Here's an interesting one then.....me and seagull are both sat here on our laptops, connecting via wireless on Telewest Broadband. His is a newer pc than mine and is having no problems. Mine is taking ages to load mhf pages but is fine on all other websites :?


----------



## ksebruce

I'm not a computer expert but maybe My logic is a bit off!!!

If the problem is NTL/Virgin why does every other website load OK and why did the old site load OK

Are we saying they are singling out this web site? If so why?


----------



## spykal

Hi

Seems there are other Virgin/NtL customers with problems acessing certain sites.

Cableforum link <<

This guy is unhappy <<< 

mike


----------



## 100000

*website issues*

Glad to see that i am not the only one with very very slow access to the website it takes at least 2/3 minutes to get aboard and 2 minutes from page to page.
I do not have any problem on any other website they are not fast by any means but not as slow as this one. In fact as much as I think its a great helpful website I do not think i shall be renewing my subscription because of the time it takes anf how frustrating it is.
Billdan


----------



## 101075

Ksebruce

That stumped em.


----------



## Guest

If the problem is NTL/Virgin why does every other website load OK and why did the old site load OK

Are we saying they are singling out this web site? If so why?


> this could be a DNS issue, it almost certainly is network related, whether this is hardware i.e. router / firewall or some other issue i don't know, but i have raised a ticket and the host company are looking into it and i have asked NTL to investigate, do you think I am making this up or something ?
> what would i possibly have to gain ?
> As for not re-subscribing because of this problem, then there is nothing more i can do until the host company complete their research and get back to me, but some members on the site are getting extremely fast access so i can assure you afaik its not server related, and after that its really out of my hands, its getting to me as well as its my site and i find it hard to get the site to do anything at certain times of the day at present as well !!
> 
> btw this was posted by nukeadmin, i was logged in using a test account at the time


----------



## ksebruce

Oh dear...I did not mean to imply anyone was making anything up and If I caused offence then I apologise I was merely puzzled and was trying to find out the logic behind the problems. I think this is one of the best sites on the web and spend a great deal of time in here. But at the end of the day if I can't access pages then there is no point.


----------



## 88781

*Is it worth checking?*

Some ISP's maintain their own archives of Web sites in order to speed up access. Sometimes, this archiving process will inadvertently disable certain Web functions, making some pages difficult or impossible to access properly. Also, this archiving process can prevent a user from loading the most current version of a page (a dilemma most noticeable when accessing news sites or other resources that change frequently) which is typical of a dynamic website such as this where it is constantly changing.

Perhaps the transition from NTL to Virgin, somehow lost this archiving and the cache is still linked to the old sever causing the experience we are having a nightmare with?

Dave :?

(17 mins to get to topic and finally post!) :lol:


----------



## gaspode

Hi Everyone

Well, at least I haven't got any access issues with MHF, but there again, I'm not with Virgin/NTL. :wink: 

Some of you may be confused at to what's happening here so I'll try to explain as best I can.

There's an issue with access to MHF for anyone connecting via Virgin/NTL and Nukeadmin uses them for access himself. This means he's having the same problems that some MHF members are experiencing which is making it very difficult for him to administer the site properly. As Mandy&Dave have just pointed out, it could be due to several reasons and Nuke has alerted the company that hosts the MHF server to the problem (he doesn't keep the MHF server in his back bedroom you know). :roll: 
Until they have investigated, isolated the problem and taken action to correct it there's absolutely nothing he or anyone else can do. The problem is almost certainly down to Virgin/NTL so it will require them to correct the fault as well. So please be patient and keep trying, you know what it's like when your own line goes down, it's very frustrating but out of your control. It may be a good idea for anyone having access problems to report the fault to their ISP, at least they'll then be aware of it and it might prompt them to investigate from their end.


----------



## 88870

I'm not with Virgin/NTL ..... i'm with Vodaphone ... same issues! No matter, i'm patient


----------



## ksebruce

Thanks to MandyandDave and Gaspode I think I have a better understanding of the problem now. In future I will make my questions clearer as I said I did not intend to cause offence particularly to the people who run my favourite web site.

Gaspode, removed the URL as requested


----------



## 96128

No problems accessing the forums/site, but am getting spam emails in response to messages I have posted on this forum because I had asked to be notified when a reply had been posted. (Nothing to do with Motorhomes!). Fortunately my spam detector spotted them and placed them straight in the bin. 


Aussie


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi aus, are you sure you have the right forum :wink: over 14,000 members and no-one has ever complained of that before  

Perhaps your are mixing us up with another site that you may visit and they may do this kind of thing, because it does not happen here.

The only email members get, is to tell them they have a reply on the post they are participating in.

MHS...Rob


----------



## nukeadmin

well i think i have found a solution
Pusser mentioned this previously a long time back when he had similar issues, but i had tried his fix and it didnt work, but it was simply a derivative of it.

I use what was originally Telewest Blueyonder, now Virgin Media, and i have narrowed it down to be an issue between their network and that of the network owned by Rapidswitch which is the company network that MHF server uses. Any website that was hosted over Rapidswitch network I simply either couldnt access it or it was like wading through mud.

http://ben.cheetham.me.uk/resources/net/ntl-proxy-list this page details the latest info i could find on the rebranded Virgin Media proxy lists.

I followed the instructions for changing from no proxy to using webcache.blueyonder.co.uk over port 8080 and my access suddenly regained 100% speed once more.

Please anyone who is having issues trying to access MHF take a look at the url i posted and change your proxy settings to see if it fixes access for you.

Could also anyone who is having issues post the following info:

ISP (i.e. NTL, Tiscali, BT etc)
UK Location (Doesnt have to be specific, i.e. just town will do)

If you try the proxy fix and it works post in this thread also.


----------



## 96128

Rob- well 14,000 members or not it has happened, I received an email to say that there was a reply to my post concerning awnings and when I opened it linked to a porn site and no I don't visit them or any other forum- perhaps if you have your members interests at heart you shoud take this a little more seriously.
Aus


----------



## gaspode

Hi aus

The links you are referring to was a random attack on the MHF server by a malicious programme and has no connection with this site whatsoever. The breach in security that allowed the attack has now been resolved. Apologies for any distress it caused to you, you will not receive any pornographic material by Email or otherwise unless you followed the links.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi aussie,

yes we do take our members interests very seriously, but you have see it from my perspective when you posted, as no-one has ever had this problem it was strange how you could have.

As it is, the way you wrote the reply I took it to mean you had spam occupying the email notification, which is not the case, sorry I misunderstood you.

Yes I now know what you mean, there was unfortunately a spam attack on the site earlier which led some posts to have porn links attached, we acted quickly to remove them but unfortunately we could not stop the email notifications going out with the links included.

Please rest assured we make every effort to avoid these instances and they are very rare on MHF. 

We have identified the cause and taken steps to stop any future spam attacks such as these, it was an automated program that just circulates the internet.

Please understand we would never allow such material to be viewed by our members and work tirelessly to prevent it.

MHS...Rob


----------



## nukeadmin

just to get back on topic, i had the access problem using another laptop here, and when i changed the proxy to be webcache.blueyonder.co.uk on port 8080 the speed went up to normal, switched to having no proxy specified and suddenly no access again, that makes it a definate fix as far as i am concerned, hoping this also resolves the issues for other members, but i am sure i will be proved wrong


----------



## DABurleigh

That generic proxy address only works if you are an ex-telewest blueyonder customer, not an ex-ntl one.

For those ntl people who want to fiddle:
http://ben.cheetham.me.uk/resources/net/ntl-proxy-list

Dave


----------



## SidT

Hi. Great. now could someone explainhow to change the proxy or whatever.
I have followed the link and the more I read the more confused I get.

I am with NTL cable broadband. and live in Willaston, on the Wirral.

Hope someone can explain in layman language. very frustrating waiting 5 minutes for a page to change.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 97932

Thanks Nuke
Did our proxy settings and it worked We are on NTL Virgin Broadband

Joan and Peter


----------



## nukeadmin

ok Sid
I am assuming you are using IE6 or IE7 as majority do on MHF
Choose a proxy that is closest to you on this page:
http://ben.cheetham.me.uk/resources/net/ntl-proxy-list

I would recommend any of these for you specifically Sid
Baguley 1 bagu-cache-1.server.ntli.net 80.5.160.4 
Baguley 2 bagu-cache-2.server.ntli.net 80.5.160.5 
Baguley 3 bagu-cache-3.server.ntli.net 80.5.160.6 
Baguley 4 bagu-cache-4.server.ntli.net 80.5.160.7 
Baguley 5 bagu-cache-5.server.ntli.net 80.5.160.8 
Baguley 6 bagu-cache-6.server.ntli.net 80.5.160.9 
Baguley 7 bagu-cache-7.server.ntli.net 80.5.160.19 
Baguley 8 bagu-cache-8.server.ntli.net 80.5.160.25 
Baguley 9 bagu-cache-9.server.ntli.net 80.5.160.26

below are the instructions for a wide range of browsers:

Setting an explicit web proxy in Internet Explorer for Windows
The following procedure works on all Windows platforms running Internet Explorer 5.x/6.x, and the procedure for Internet Explorer 4.x is very similar:

Open Control Panel Internet Options (or, in IE, pull down menu Tools and select Internet Options...). 
Click on the tab Connections. 
Click on button LAN Settings. 
UNcheck Automatically detect settings. 
UNcheck Use automatic configuration script. 
Check Use a proxy server but ensure that the boxes are left blank. 
Click on button Advanced: 
In the row HTTP fill in the name and port number of your chosen web proxy server (see above). It is essential that you do not select port 80, even if your chosen server offers a proxy service on that port. 
Ensure that the other rows are left blank. 
UNcheck Use the same proxy server for all protocols. 
In the Exceptions box enter: 192.168.* 
Click OK. 
Click OK to exit LAN settings. 
Click OK to apply the changes and exit Internet Options. 
The last few stages in Advanced avoid using the proxy for Secure HTTPS and FTP traffic, and ensure that you retain local access to any cable modem diagnostics pages and to any NAT router setup pages, which typically use addresses in the range 192.168.xxx.xxx.

To return Internet Explorer to normal operation with no explicit web proxy:

Open Control Panel Internet Options (or in IE pull down menu Tools and select Internet Options...). 
Click on the tab Connections. 
Click on button LAN Settings: 
UNcheck Automatically detect settings. 
UNcheck Use automatic configuration script. 
UNcheck Use a proxy server. 
Click OK to exit LAN settings. 
Click OK to exit Internet Options.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Setting an explicit web proxy in Internet Explorer for Macintosh OS 8.x/9.x
To set an explicit web proxy in MSIE 5.x under Mac OS 8.x/9.x:

Pull down the Edit menu and select Preferences. 
Click the triangle to expand Network. 
Select Proxies. 
Check Web Proxy. 
Uncheck Use Web Proxy for all. 
Check Bypass Web Proxy for FTP. 
Click the Settings button for Web Proxy to open the settings panel. 
Set the Address box to the name of the web proxy server (see above). 
Set the Port box to the port number, usually 8080. 
Set Method to Normal. 
Empty the boxes User Name and Password. 
Click OK to return to the main panel. 
Uncheck Secure Proxy, Mail Proxy, and Gopher Proxy. 
In the box List the sites you want to connect to directly enter: 192.168.* 
Click OK.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Setting an explicit web proxy in Mac OS X 10.3 for Safari or Internet Explorer
Pull down the Apple menu and select System Preferences. 
Click Network. 
Ensure that the Location drop-down shows the Location settings you wish to configure. 
Set the Show drop-down to the network interface that connects to your broadband connection (e.g. Built-in Ethernet or Airport). 
Click the tab Proxies. 
Check Web Proxy (HTTP). 
In the box Web Proxy Server enter the name of your chosen HTTP proxy server, and in the next box enter the port number, usually 8080 or 3128. 
Ensure Proxy server requires password is unchecked. 
In the box Bypass proxy settings for these Hosts & Domains, enter: 192.168.* 
Ensure that all proxies other than Web Proxy (HTTP) are unchecked. 
Click Apply Now. 
Pull down the System Preferences menu and select Quit to exit System Preferences. 
To restore to normal working, repeat the above, but leaving Web Proxy (HTTP) unchecked.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Setting an explicit web proxy in Netscape or Mozilla
Pull down the Edit menu and select Preferences. 
In the left-hand panel, expand Advanced and select Proxies. 
In the right-hand panel, check Manual proxy configuration. 
If there is a button Configure or View on this line, click it. 
In the row HTTP Proxy enter the name of your chosen HTTP proxy server, and in the box Port enter the port number, usually 8080 or 3128. Do not use 80. 
Ensure all other proxy and SOCKS rows are cleared to blank. 
In the box No proxy for enter: 192.168.100.1 
There is no wild card feature: if you have more than one local web server, separate the IP addresses with a comma, such as: 192.168.100.1,192.168.1.1 
If you had to click a button to reach this panel, click OK to exit Manual Proxy Configuration. 
Click OK to exit Preferences. 
To restore to normal working:

Pull down the Edit menu and select Preferences. 
In the left-hand panel, expand Advanced and select Proxies. 
In the right-hand panel, check Direct connection to the Internet. 
Click OK to exit Preferences.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Setting an explicit web proxy in Firefox
Pull down the Tools menu and select Options. 
In the Options dialogue, left-hand panel, click on General. 
In the right-hand panel, click button Connection Settings. 
In the Connection Settings dialogue, select Manual Proxy Configuration. 
Ensure that Use the same proxy for all protocols is unchecked. 
In the row HTTP Proxy enter the name of your chosen HTTP proxy server, and in the box Port enter the port number, usually 8080 or 3128. 
Ensure all other proxy and SOCKS rows are cleared to blank. 
In the box No proxy for enter: 192.168.0.0/16 
Click OK to exit Connection Settings. 
Click OK to exit Options. 
To restore to normal working:

Pull down the Tools menu and select Options. 
In the Options dialogue, left-hand panel, click on General. 
In the right-hand panel, click button Connection Settings. 
In the Connection Settings dialogue, select Direct connection to the Internet. 
Click OK to exit Connection Settings. 
Click OK to exit Options.


----------



## nukeadmin

anyone else tried this and had success ?


----------



## sallytrafic

Excellent though those instructions are Dave, the average user doesn't delve that far into the works. I don't even know why you would use proxies. Am I missing out on something good? Plusnet Safari iMac OS 10.4 Salisbury.

Regards Frank


----------



## SidT

Thanks for that Nuke. It is wizzing along this morning. so I will leave well alone for now and see how it goes.
Will keep you informed
Cheers Sid


----------



## 97993

Hi Dave Monday 12.30 pm ish moved from Ntl server 4 to server 16 same geographical area,
Site is on fire ,has never been so quick, changed both garage and house pc's and lap top, it worked on all three, getting a few cannot find server messages going from page to page and from post to post but as the site is so quick thats somthing i can live with
PS all I need now is my Maxview Crank up weres it got to :?: 
Geo


----------



## 88870

errr, does anyone have the same info for Vodaphone customers? 

I'm not at home at the moment to try but I can't see an NTL proxy working for a Vodaphone Mobile customer!

Also, would I have to change the proxy whenever I moved the van to a new location?

Ta


----------



## hannah29

i have not done anything to mine and it seems to be whizzing today....very strange :?


----------



## ksebruce

Hi, site been flying all day. Between 4 and 5 o'clock back to snails pace took me 45 mins to get here.
can someone please explain the following to me..

In the row HTTP fill in the name and port number of your chosen web proxy server (see above). It is essential that you do not select port 80, even if your chosen server offers a proxy service on that port

I've tried to do this but I really dont understand it.
i.e.How do you know what port No to use?
In the http box what do you input, the DNS name or the IP No

Ive tried both then my internet won't connect at all.

one more question (please excuse lack of knowledge) why is connection so fast during the day then suddenly slows?


----------



## 101075

*Proxie server exceptions*

192.168.*;localhost;127.0.0.1;*.blueyonder.co.uk

I believe the line above should go in the exceptions. But I stand by to be corrected by those that know better.


----------



## wakk44

[_quote="Geo"]Hi Dave Monday 12.30 pm ish moved from Ntl server 4 to server 16 same geographical area,
Site is on fire ,has never been so quick, _

Just done exactly the same as Geo as we are near neighbours and on the same server.Made a big difference,the site was slow prior to changing to Ntl server 16 now it's really moving.

I have found in the last couple of days mhf has been fine in the morning and then really slowing down in the evening,fingers crossed it will be ok now.

Steve


----------



## nukeadmin

there def seems to be an issue somewhere in the NTL / Virgin network that is circumvented by changing proxy


----------



## RobMD

Hi Nuke!

I've tried entering the proxy settings, and it helped - but on restart it gets reset to localhost and a different port setting (as far as I can make out it's my security suite or pop-up blocker resetting it).
It is only MHF that is affected - and in the main it is almost unusable.

I use ntl (Virginmedia) cable broadband and IE6


----------



## Telbell

My loading is very quick (IE7 TalkTalk) BUT when I go into my "recent posts" page and then find the "Posat since last visit" link it invariably shows about three times as many posts as it actually downloads- eg "Posts since last visit (114)" and then "your search revelas 45 matches"


----------



## 88870

45 *topic *matches containing 114 *posts *perhaps Telbell? 

Oooh, I nearly forgot to mention, I changed my Proxies to the NTL ones. I was extremely sceptical as I am not on NTL! But, to my shock and delight I am flying!! woo hoo, never had it so good.

I may even re-try viewing scotjimlands morrocco post with pictures .. I may get to see more than the heading :lol: :lol:

Thanks to Nukeadmin and originally Pusser, who came up with a variant on the idea. Promise to try first and doubt later next time :lol:


----------



## Telbell

Er....now let me think about that one....Senor Moment again! A thanks is on its way!


----------



## 97932

Hi all

At last I have managed to ge on.Tryed everything to get on changed proxey that didnt work. I was trying to get on via Firefox this time I tryed Internet Explorer and it worked. Pages flying by   

Joan and Peter


----------



## RobMD

Dead slow earlier on - in fact I left site and went someplace else.
It's back up to normal speed now???????


----------



## sallytrafic

What happened last night did the storm knock out some areas? I had to turn my broadband off for a while after several short power outages to avoid confusing BT.
(they think you are connected when you have actually dropped out so reconnection doesn't work) 

I think the whole net is a bit slow this am

Regards Frank


----------



## 101075

*Broadband speed test*

http://www.broadbandgenie.co.uk/broadband_speed_test.html

ISP Virgin/telewest/blueyonder
Broadband 4meg

Not got too much of a prob with MHF but I had noticed difference in page loading speeds between evening and morning.

I have been testing the speed (link above) it has been down to 1Meg in the evening when it should be around 4M which it is in the morning. Sent an e-mail of complaint to Dickies helpdesk, now waiting for a reply.


----------



## Pusser

*Re: Broadband speed test*



Diabalo said:


> http://www.broadbandgenie.co.uk/broadband_speed_test.html
> 
> ISP Virgin/telewest/blueyonder
> Broadband 4meg
> 
> Not got too much of a prob with MHF but I had noticed difference in page loading speeds between evening and morning.
> 
> I have been testing the speed (link above) it has been down to 1Meg in the evening when it should be around 4M which it is in the morning. Sent an e-mail of complaint to Dickies helpdesk, now waiting for a reply.


Yes that is true indeedy. I was up at four this morning and mhf was whistling along. But NTL\Virgin have a contention ration of 50:1 so in theory we should be better off than others on different ISP's who are on 30:1

I did experiment with a few different proxy servers and it ranged from not even connecting on the Belfast server to the same on others. This morning is fine though usning Watfords.


----------



## 88870

*Re: Broadband speed test*



Pusser said:


> Diabalo said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.broadbandgenie.co.uk/broadband_speed_test.html
> 
> ISP Virgin/telewest/blueyonder
> Broadband 4meg
> 
> Not got too much of a prob with MHF but I had noticed difference in page loading speeds between evening and morning.
> 
> I have been testing the speed (link above) it has been down to 1Meg in the evening when it should be around 4M which it is in the morning. Sent an e-mail of complaint to Dickies helpdesk, now waiting for a reply.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that is true indeedy. I was up at four this morning and mhf was whistling along. But NTL\Virgin have a contention ration of 50:1 so in theory we should be better off than others on different ISP's who are on 30:1
> 
> I did experiment with a few different proxy servers and it ranged from not even connecting on the Belfast server to the same on others. This morning is fine though usning Watfords.
Click to expand...

I would have thought 30:1 was better than 50:1 Pusser ... or am I missing something? Doesn't 30:1 mean in simple terms, 30 people sharing the bandwith where as 50:1 means 50 people sharing it?

NB: I have just woken up so i may be totally wrong! :lol: I don't function well in the morning


----------



## Pusser

*Re: Broadband speed test*



wurz said:


> Pusser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diabalo said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.broadbandgenie.co.uk/broadband_speed_test.html
> 
> ISP Virgin/telewest/blueyonder
> Broadband 4meg
> 
> Not got too much of a prob with MHF but I had noticed difference in page loading speeds between evening and morning.
> 
> I have been testing the speed (link above) it has been down to 1Meg in the evening when it should be around 4M which it is in the morning. Sent an e-mail of complaint to Dickies helpdesk, now waiting for a reply.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that is true indeedy. I was up at four this morning and mhf was whistling along. But NTL\Virgin have a contention ration of 50:1 so in theory we should be better off than others on different ISP's who are on 30:1
> 
> I did experiment with a few different proxy servers and it ranged from not even connecting on the Belfast server to the same on others. This morning is fine though usning Watfords.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have thought 30:1 was better than 50:1 Pusser ... or am I missing something? Doesn't 30:1 mean in simple terms, 30 people sharing the bandwith where as 50:1 means 50 people sharing it?
> 
> NB: I have just woken up so i may be totally wrong! :lol: I don't function well in the morning
Click to expand...

Well spotted.


----------



## 88870

My proxies reset everytime I switch my lap top off. 

Its getting to be a super pain in the butt.  

Site is flying tonight so I can access but last night was a mare. Blue page of frustration took about 3 or 4 minutes to load each time. Every 5 or 6 refreshes a real page appeared! :x 

Is there a permanent fix in the offing or has it been implemented - hence the speed? 

Ta


----------



## nukeadmin

I havent changed a thing Leigh, this is what i meant, its not the server or anything within my control, its purely down to the ISPs and their networks


----------



## 101075

Mr Nuke is correct the network for me tonight has been up and down like I don't know what. It's been as low as 500 kb and up to 4meg it's normal, this has been happening all week have complained via e-mail,no response from Dickies minions yet.
There was a widespread prob last night when I got an automated reply.
Hang in there guys it will get sorted for sure.


----------



## jocie

*NTL/VIRGIN MEDIA current broadband service availability .*

I have had total failure of access to the internet via ntl on Sat night late till sunday morning, Sunday night late till Monday morning and Monday evening through to Tuesday 2.00 p.m. approx. The downtime is different from their reported "service improvements disruption" notes on their website. Once I get service back each time, the speeds seem as before , which is usually O.K. ( I live in Letchworth, North Hertfordshire.)


----------



## Pusser

Just tried and Internation proxy (google I think) and guess wot. MHF is up to speed.

Could someone else try it who is having probs just to see if it replicates.

72.14.192.14


Port 80


----------



## 88870

Pusser said:


> Just tried and Internation proxy (google I think) and guess wot. MHF is up to speed.
> 
> Could someone else try it who is having probs just to see if it replicates.
> 
> 72.14.192.14
> 
> Port 80


Urgh, site was flying but has just taken me an hour to get back to this topic after my last post! 

I'll email Vodaphone Nuke and see what they say .. its worth a go. Maybe they'll suggest something then. Thanks for getting back to me. 

Pusser, IP no good for me ... did try it just now - and tried to navigate away from this page but no good .. still agony! Thank God for cached back buttons!! :lol:

Ta


----------



## Pusser

Well, since my euphoric announcement, MHF is sort of back to the same speed as I had using Ireland. I expect cos Wurz was on it. 

Nope. It's OK again. Wurz has given up.  

One thing I did forget to mention which has probably no relevence was that when the servers were changed over, I could not access the site with motorhomefacts.com and had to use a link to the forum. Flushed me DNS and still no joy. And then sometime late I made a new favourite out of it and off it went again no prob although of course it was an indentical address.

I would dearly love to know what is at the route of this. Perphaps there is a corruption on Virgin Servers cache.


----------

